# Alexander Comrie on the splendid sins of the unregenerate



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 4, 2020)

_Secondly_, when we consider man. Although he have an appearance of virtue, many things which are materially good; in so far as they come forth from an unregenerate source, they are sheer vices before God, ‘splendid sins’ as Augustine said. The whole world is condemned before God; and there is none that doeth good, no, not one (Rom. 3.10, 12). ‘The carnal mind (margin, the minding of the flesh) is enmity against God’ (Rom. 8.7). How can that which is in sin please God? Man cannot make amends for sin by sinning; and on this account, without faith it is impossible to please God. ...

For the reference, see Alexander Comrie on the splendid sins of the unregenerate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

